# Violation ****



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

RodDriver said:


> View attachment 163195
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial building


Hey, he had six more knockouts... can't believe he did use them too. Naughty, naughty for the Romex. Have to give him credit, he did use Tan Twisters.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I’d be a little more concerned about that funny colored neutral.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

backstay said:


> I’d be a little more concerned about that funny colored neutral.


Good point... I missed that one.  Believe it or not, several years ago I ran into green being used as the hot in a commercial building.


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

The blue is #10 too. I went Sargent Schultz and put the cover back.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Quickservice said:


> Good point... I missed that one.  Believe it or not, several years ago I ran into green being used as the hot in a commercial building.


I ran into a romex cable using the bare ground as a hot. It was feeding a vehicle lift in a garage. The cable was in EMT, but who ever installed it couldn’t bend the conduit. So they had it just tensioned in place. The equipment movement worked the locknut loose. It fell off and shorted out the “bare” hot. Then they called me.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Tore out 3 green conductors being used for a 208V 3Ø bedpan sterilizer fed from 3 single pole Zinsco bolt-on breakers, sterilizer was being decommissioned, suspect it was that way since 1968.


----------

